# Kobalt vs Klein vs Craftsman vs Greenlee



## Frasbee

I would go with a cheaper brand, or a brand you can replace free of hassle or charge (Craftsman). Since you probably won't have an abundance of tools off the start, you'll most likely end up abusing what you have to make due. For the most part, they all perform the same, a lot of it comes down to personal preference and how you treat them.

Cutting steel fishtape will gap most pliers, from my experience.


----------



## RIVETER

You'll be answering your own question in about six months or so. I love Channelock and Klein brand but I do have some Kobalt. I like the grips on the kobalt.


----------



## Bob Badger

Kobalt is crap


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Bob Badger said:


> Kobalt is crap


That about sums it up.


----------



## mikeg_05

AM 1979 SD said:


> Ive been tool shopping to start as a day 1 green apprentice this coming Monday. Still haven't bought the first tool. Are Kobalt tools acceptable in this profession? I have several of their hand tools that I use around the house and love the way they feel. And they're CHEAP compared to other brands. I snagged a set of 9" Linemans for $10 a week ago and they feel very robust. Not sure about long-term durability though so I am having difficulty choosing. Can someone point me in the right direction? I am making final decisions tonight and buying my tools.


Id check ebay first. They have lots of decent used tools that you could get for a decent price. When I first started all of my tools were second hand from a friend who started doing electrical but switched to sewer. There is no need to go gung ho and to drop a bunch of money on tools right now.


----------



## Lightning Boy

Don't go cash crazy before you start working, get the budget (kobalt) tools to start and after a couple of weeks of using them daily you'll see they aren't meant for trade use but "DIY". Which is fine because you can walk into any Lowes without a receipt and replace them. I would rank Kobalt slightly above Craftsmen but neither brand are professional grade.
I'd wait to see what the JW's use and recommend on your sites.

Congrats on getting an apprenticeship.


----------



## Jlarson

Kobalt :thumbdown: It just looks cheap and DIYish. 

Most all my stuff is Klein(drivers and pliers), Husky(ratchets), Craftsman(ratchets and combo wrenches), Ideal ( just wire strippers), and Channel Lock(pliers). All good stuff and haven't had issues with any of it.


----------



## kevmanTA

I bought a cheap set of screwdrivers and cutters, and slowly replaced the broken ones with kleins.


----------



## danhasenauer

Klein is the best and longest lasting for pro use, in my opinion, but not cheap. If you are just starting, you don't need, or want, top-shelf stuff. You don't need to learn the noob lessons, like hammering with the wrong side of your linemans or cutting into live wires, with expensive tools. Get Kobalts to start, Craftsman blades/cutting edges are poorly finished (definitely DIY'er grade).


----------



## voltz

Bob Badger said:


> Kobalt is crap


the Kolbolt 30' tape measure has a lifetime warranty that they stand behind------not crap. Other than that, well maybe a Lenox hacksaw, buy Klein Tools


----------



## MF Dagger

Is Kobalt the blue brand that they carry at Lowes? If so I vote no on those. If looking for a whole setup you can find some good deals on Craigslist, the trade schools around here have a tool list that you must purchase and months later when kids decide that this isn't for them you see the whole shebang on craigslist for 50 to 60% of the purchase price.


----------



## voltz

danhasenauer said:


> Klein is the best and longest lasting for pro use, in my opinion, but not cheap. If you are just starting, you don't need, or want, top-shelf stuff. You don't need to learn the noob lessons, like hammering with the wrong side of your linemans or cutting into live wires, with expensive tools. Get Kobalts to start, Craftsman blades/cutting edges are poorly finished (definitely DIY'er grade).


start with quality tools, Klein, and use them properly


----------



## voltz

Bob Badger said:


> Kobalt is crap


not a 30' tape with a lifetime warranty they stand behind!!


----------



## B4T

You can find Kobalt under its maiden name.. Harbor freight


----------



## Bob Badger

voltz said:


> not a 30' tape with a lifetime warranty they stand behind!!


Kobalt is crap.


----------



## Bob Badger

MF Dagger said:


> Is Kobalt the blue brand that they carry at Lowes?


Yes .............................


----------



## Rudeboy

All four brands listed in the title are pretty much crap.


----------



## Jlarson

Rudeboy said:


> All four brands listed in the title are pretty much crap.


Yeah. I only use Klein and Craftsman cause I got a really great deal on all the stuff I have. And Kobalt and Greenlee are the worst out of the 4.


----------



## Rudeboy

Jlarson said:


> Yeah. I only use Klein and Craftsman cause I got a really great deal on all the stuff I have. And Kobalt and Greenlee are the worst out of the 4.


Of the four, I'd probably buy Craftsman. I've never used a Kobalt product of any kind and Greenlee, well I have a Greenlee fishtape that I rarely use but it's alright.


----------



## william1978

I use mostly Klein and the rest is Craftsman.


----------



## william1978

Bob Badger said:


> Kobalt is crap.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

Rudeboy said:


> Of the four, I'd probably buy Craftsman. I've never used a Kobalt product of any kind and Greenlee, well I have a Greenlee fishtape that I rarely use but it's alright.


Honestly, since my knipex pliers disappeared, I broke up my banged up Greenlee dipped linemans, and am enjoying them.

The blades have held up well and that's after they disappeared into a mason's toolbox for about 6 months, (I stole them back).

Heavy though.


----------



## Rudeboy

Frasbee said:


> Honestly, since my knipex pliers disappeared, I broke up my banged up Greenlee dipped linemans, and am enjoying them.
> 
> The blades have held up well and that's after they disappeared into a mason's toolbox for about 6 months, (I stole them back).
> 
> Heavy though.


I need something good for tapping. I've broken all of my replacement bits for the six in one tapper. People on here have suggested something that Ideal makes for tapping but I haven't found it.


----------



## Frasbee

Rudeboy said:


> I need something good for tapping. I've broken all of my replacement bits for the six in one tapper. People on here have suggested something that Ideal makes for tapping but I haven't found it.


Oops, sorry I meant "broke out" my pliers.

Yeah, I've also broken my 6/8/10-32 tapper. The cheapest replacement I could find was ten dollars.


----------



## Rudeboy

Frasbee said:


> Oops, sorry I meant "broke out" my pliers.
> 
> Yeah, I've also broken my 6/8/10-32 tapper. The cheapest replacement I could find was ten dollars.


Oh I know. :thumbsup:

I just posted something random cause it was on my mind.


----------



## Frasbee

Rudeboy said:


> Oh I know. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just posted something random cause it was on my mind.


Thing about the tapper, is that it's one of those tools I only typically need once in a blue moon, but $hit, when I _need_ it, it sure is handy.


----------



## Rudeboy

Hell, it's a necessity. I guess I use it more for 10-32 more than anything else but you're right, they make quick work.


----------



## rsihnhold

F the hand tap tool. Go with the Greenlee DTAPKIT.

http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-Textron-DTAPKIT-6-32-Drill/dp/B000FBEUWS


----------



## Rudeboy

Yeah, you like the Greenlee?

I want this more or less, just wonder what brand to buy.


----------



## Frasbee

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, you like the Greenlee?
> 
> I want this more or less, just wonder what brand to buy.


I have the suspicion that if there's a German brand, you're gonna find it...


----------



## rsihnhold

I've personally never used anything other than the Greenlee. It's done everything I've needed it to do. Never broken one.


----------



## bduerler

Rudeboy said:


> All four brands listed in the title are pretty much crap.


I agree. Klein = Low quality, cuts corners but expects people to buy because of its name. Kobalt= S HIT, Craftsman is ok, Greenlee's hand tool line blows monkey nuts. If I had to suggest a tool brand to you it would be Channellock, Knipex, Wiha, Wera, Felo, PB Swiss, Ideal, SK, Snap on. As far as meters go I like Ideal's stuff but you can never go wrong with anything Fluke


----------



## voltz

Bob Badger said:


> Kobalt is crap.


with a LIFETIME GUARANTEE it will outlast a fatmax or anything else when used on a daily basis. If you break it for any reason take it back and they give you a brand new one no questions asked!


----------



## Frasbee

voltz said:


> with a LIFETIME GUARANTEE it will outlast a fatmax or anything else when used on a daily basis. If you break it for any reason take it back and they give you a brand new one no questions asked!


True.





But that's because it's crap. :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy

Frasbee said:


> I have the suspicion that if there's a German brand, you're gonna find it...


:laughing:

I may just go with the Greenlee, I know some supply houses that stock them.


----------



## stryker21

I have Craftsman ratchets and sockets, Greenlee nut drivers, Ideal screw drivers, Klein linemens and strippers , A 16' Fatmax, Channellocks (10",12", and 16") and 2 Gearwrench sets. 3 months in and only complaint I have is my small Gearwrench quad box broke a reversing lever after 3 days use.

To the OP. Look at what everyone else is using and get what you can afford. Buy 1 new tool a week if you have to. Get the really sweet tools when you go up in your pay rate, because it never hurts to have a back-up set of tools.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Bob Badger said:


> Kobalt is crap.





Bob Badger said:


> Kobalt is crap


I would like to third this opinion.. Kobalt is definitely crap.

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee

stryker21 said:


> I have Craftsman ratchets and sockets, Greenlee nut drivers, Ideal screw drivers, Klein linemens and strippers , A 16' Fatmax, Channellocks (10",12", and 16") and 2 Gearwrench sets. 3 months in and only complaint I have is my small Gearwrench quad box broke a reversing lever after 3 days use.
> 
> To the OP. Look at what everyone else is using and get what you can afford. Buy 1 new tool a week if you have to. Get the really sweet tools when you go up in your pay rate, because it never hurts to have a back-up set of tools.


Truth.

I have 3 tape measures, 4 lineman's, 2 *****, 2 strippers, countless drivers, and 1 pink 16 oz Estwing hammer.


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> 16 oz Estwing hammer.


:blink:for real?


----------



## Frasbee

bduerler said:


> :blink:for real?


It's done me good so far, I know the heavier hammers are nice, but I'm not a framer, I can get by fine with a lighter hammer.


----------



## rsihnhold

Since you are posting in the morning, you fired Frasbee?


----------



## Frasbee

rsihnhold said:


> Since you are posting in the morning, you fired Frasbee?


As fired as can be!


----------



## rsihnhold

Too bad man. Though it didn't sound like too great of a company to begin with. Good luck finding something else.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

Sorry to hear that Frasbee.

On another note: I got most of the tools on my tool list last night. Craftsman tools are primarily going to be filling my new craftsman 2 pouch tool belt with hammer ring. I put all the tools in it last night but my question is, how are you supposed to carry the hacksaw around? I mean if it's something I need to have on the jobsite, am I supposed to just babysit it and carry it around constantly? Is there a proper hacksaw pouch or otherwise I can use? What I did just for laughs was hang it from the hammer ring then put the hammer in front of it to keep it in place. Worked, but the hacksaw likes to rotate around since it isn't secured at all. Literally just rests there.


----------



## Frasbee

AM 1979 SD said:


> Sorry to hear that Frasbee.
> 
> On another note: I got most of the tools on my tool list last night. Craftsman tools are primarily going to be filling my new craftsman 2 pouch tool belt with hammer ring. I put all the tools in it last night but my question is, how are you supposed to carry the hacksaw around? I mean if it's something I need to have on the jobsite, am I supposed to just babysit it and carry it around constantly? Is there a proper hacksaw pouch or otherwise I can use? What I did just for laughs was hang it from the hammer ring then put the hammer in front of it to keep it in place. Worked, but the hacksaw likes to rotate around since it isn't secured at all. Literally just rests there.


Depends on how big your job is and how often you'll need it.

Next thing you'll want to consider buying is a separate tool bag to carry things like that, and just transfer tools from it to your pouch as you need it.

Be careful about how much you pack onto your pouch. You'll figure it out as you go.


----------



## rsihnhold

Fras is right on the money with this. You ought to pick up a separate bag to store the tools you are not currently using. Throw it in the corner or in a gang box so it is easy to get to. If you end up wiring houses or doing service work, you will probably not use a hack saw or a reamer very often. If doing commercial or industrial, a hammer will not be used as much. You don't want to be carrying all that stuff on you if you don't need it. Once you become accustomed to certain tasks, you'll only grab what you need. Your back will thank you in a few years.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

I figured that out quickly last night when I loaded up the tool belt and put it on for the first time. That damn thing is heavy. I thought the purpose of a tool belt was to make mobility easy. Instead, all it does is weigh me down. Going to have to make adjustments.


----------



## Jlarson

Frasbee said:


> 1 pink 16 oz Estwing hammer.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Why?


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> It's done me good so far, I know the heavier hammers are nice, but I'm not a framer, I can get by fine with a lighter hammer.


yea i used to use a lighter hammer until i got this 18 ounce ideal


----------



## Frasbee

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Why?


So the Mexicans would stop taking it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson

Frasbee said:


> So the Mexicans would stop taking it. :thumbsup:


:laughing: Awesome, theft resistant hammer.

I wonder how much pink paint we would need to cover the state of Arizona...


----------



## AM 1979 SD

:laughing:

Going for more tools tomr.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

There were some tools I couldn't find but today was great. Picked up many tools. Spent around $600. Went ahead and got 90% of the stuff on the Journeyman's list. 

Things I couldn't find:

1) Tri Tap set. What the hell is that?

2) MC stripper. Same as above. Everyone we asked looked at us like we were crazy.


----------



## Frasbee

AM 1979 SD said:


> There were some tools I couldn't find but today was great. Picked up many tools. Spent around $600. Went ahead and got 90% of the stuff on the Journeyman's list.
> 
> Things I couldn't find:
> 
> 1) Tri Tap set. What the hell is that?
> 
> 2) MC stripper. Same as above. Everyone we asked looked at us like we were crazy.


MC stripper is probably a rotosplit.









I'm assuming the triple tap can be found as klein tool, which actually has 6 die version.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

thats the stuff. Thanks! I'll make sure to grab those.


----------



## smith

AM 1979 SD said:


> Ive been tool shopping to start as a day 1 green apprentice this coming Monday. Still haven't bought the first tool. Are Kobalt tools acceptable in this profession? I have several of their hand tools that I use around the house and love the way they feel. And they're CHEAP compared to other brands. I snagged a set of 9" Linemans for $10 a week ago and they feel very robust. Not sure about long-term durability though so I am having difficulty choosing. Can someone point me in the right direction? I am making final decisions tonight and buying my tools.


Is the Klein really that much more expensive than the Kobalt ?
Well either way, eventually, your going to be going through a lot of tools from just wear & tear. Often the more expensive tool is the least expensive in the long run - because it can last longer & perform better.
Also your tools can say allot about you to any potential employers who may have more work with better pay. On the other hand if your present boss sees your cheap ass tools he may just buy you a few Klien's for free to get you on track.
One thing I WOULD recommend: Buy a Veto LC Pro Pack tool bag - your welcome. No matter what tools you have the one between your ears is the most important. After that it's being able to find your G**damn tools. A 5 gal bucket is nothing to be ashamed of - they're great to start, but when you get tired of dumping it out to find smaller items ... spend the money and get a Veto Pro Pack. http://www.vetopropac.com/

(they may look like every other tool bag - but they aren't, trust me.) / (only one side shown open - hardly stuffed)


----------



## mikeh32

go knipex for anything that cuts or grips, klein for screws and nuts, ideal for strippers.

also, kobalt tool boxes hold up really well, as well as there sockets.


----------



## smith

don't know anything about Kobalt tool boxes but I'll agree with the rest - good advice.


----------



## jwjrw

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, you like the Greenlee?
> 
> I want this more or less, just wonder what brand to buy.


 
These were the best investment I ever made. They fit right in my bosch 10.8. I can tap a hole in seconds...


----------



## silentasknight

I've used all of these tools. Klein makes the best electrical tools in general. Greenlee makes these insulated screwdrivers that are definetly better than klein though. They are really expensive but worth every penny. I've had the same screwdrivers for the past 2 years. Where the kleins would break on me these held up.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

I'll snap some pics later and show my new stuff. Work starts tomr.


----------



## Frasbee

smith said:


> (they may look like every other tool bag - but they aren't, trust me.) / (only one side shown open - hardly stuffed)


I disagree.

At 170 dollars, he can find comparable bags in function from all different brands for *much* cheaper. Custom leather crafts are often rebranded as Home Depot's Husky, and the like.

I bought a Veto because I wanted one, but nobody really _needs_ one.


----------



## mikeh32

silentasknight said:


> I've used all of these tools. Klein makes the best electrical tools in general. Greenlee makes these insulated screwdrivers that are definetly better than klein though. They are really expensive but worth every penny. I've had the same screwdrivers for the past 2 years. Where the kleins would break on me these held up.


I have heard this. I only use one klein and its a 10 in 1. But otherwise i use knipex, gedore, hazet, and even beta... I just dont really recommend it, as they are not cheap by any means.


----------



## smith

Frasbee said:


> I disagree.
> 
> At 170 dollars, he can find comparable bags in function from all different brands for *much* cheaper. Custom leather crafts are often rebranded as Home Depot's Husky, and the like.
> 
> I bought a Veto because I wanted one, but nobody really _needs_ one.


Actually the Veto LC (shown in photo's) is only $119. 
Frasbee ... do you _really_ own a Veto ? That's not what someone would say if they used one on a daily basis. Post a pic if it's not too much trouble. 
For anyone who is curious about these bags - you have to own one to appreciate the difference. Just like their slogan says 'Tool bags that work' they really do.
( btw - I've only used their ProPac series bags - http://www.vetopropac.com/products/section.asp?catId=263 )


----------



## AM 1979 SD

For now, just getting started, I'll stick with my $6 bucket bag.

















And Tool Belt.








And random pouch I threw in the cart because it was cheap.









I think this will give me the best chance of being as versatile as possible for the task at hand.


----------



## smith

For your first set up that is outstanding. You're gonna do just fine.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

Hey you're local here in SD. Are there any good places to get proper electrical tools? Someone made mention of a place called CES in San Marcos but I cannot find anything about its exact location online


----------



## HackWork

There's a good chance that you may never wear that belt setup :thumbup:

It's nice, but most of the time you only need a few tools for the task that you are doing. 

The way I work and the way I see most other people work is this:

1) A small pouch or apron along with your back pockets for the tools you need at the moment.

2) A tray or small bag or big pouch loaded up with other general tools that you may need.

3) A bag or toolbox with all the rest of your tools. Some jobs you can keep this in the truck or the gangbox.

Good luck!


----------



## AM 1979 SD

Ah crap. You mean I got to go buy a truck?


----------



## HackWork

AM 1979 SD said:


> Ah crap. You mean I got to go buy a truck?


LOL, it depends, are you union or non-union?? :whistling2:


----------



## smith

AM 1979 SD said:


> Hey you're local here in SD. Are there any good places to get proper electrical tools? Someone made mention of a place called CES in San Marcos but I cannot find anything about its exact location online


Hey 1979, (was that for me ?)

I'm actually not in SD, I always make a point of entering incorrect info - sorry ( just a privacy concern ).
To tell you the truth, even though I know how important it is to see and feel what you want to buy in person - I purchase ALLOT online. Not mentioning anything new here but - good local specialty shops have been almost wiped out by the net. 
Ask your boss about the next trade show he's going to and ask to tag along - lots of discounts and quick exposure to the latest stuff with hands on demos & decent 'skanks' to look at. 

Your young and have good eyes but I didn't see a flashlight in your gear. If you don't already have a pocket LED with a minimum 125 lumens & rechargeable batteries you may want to consider one. I use a 240 lumen natural white 'drop-in' in an old flashlight body and it saves so much time reading i.d. off of dark ceiling j-boxes instead of getting ladders, peering into crevasses & inside walls etc. etc.

btw - what exactly were you looking for ?


----------



## smith

I'll also point out what everyone here already knows but it's worth repeating ...

Your screwdrivers 'should' last a looooong time. Just because you melt a few tips or sides of shafts doesn't mean a thing. Ask to use the grinder in the shop and make them new again. Personally I like using a belt sander.
-------------------- 
Your lineman's pliers will often be used as your hammer so buy the strongest steel offered by that mfg.
-------------------- 
there's lots more - anyone else care to add ?

(where's your conduit deburring tool ?) (ps - hide those thin, colored rolls of tape inside the bucket for now, trust me, - buy two rolls of wider, black tape and hang them there instead. doesn't have to be the most expensive 3M electrical tape - just decent quality)


----------



## mikeh32

smith said:


> I'll also point out what everyone here already knows but it's worth repeating ...
> 
> Your screwdrivers 'should' last a looooong time. Just because you melt a few tips or sides of shafts doesn't mean a thing. Ask to use the grinder in the shop and make them new again. Personally I like using a belt sander.
> --------------------
> Your lineman's pliers will often be used as your hammer so buy the strongest steel offered by that mfg.
> --------------------
> there's lots more - anyone else care to add ?
> 
> (where's your conduit deburring tool ?) (ps - hide those thin, colored rolls of tape inside the bucket for now, trust me, - buy two rolls of wider, black tape and hang them there instead. doesn't have to be the most expensive 3M electrical tape - just decent quality)


I believe the term is jap wrap...


----------



## Frasbee

smith said:


> Actually the Veto LC (shown in photo's) is only $119.
> Frasbee ... do you _really_ own a Veto ? That's not what someone would say if they used one on a daily basis. Post a pic if it's not too much trouble.
> For anyone who is curious about these bags - you have to own one to appreciate the difference. Just like their slogan says 'Tool bags that work' they really do.
> ( btw - I've only used their ProPac series bags - http://www.vetopropac.com/products/section.asp?catId=263 )


Yeah, I own the XXL-Framers which is twice the length of yours.

They "work" but they're not perfect. There aren't enough large pockets to fit small bits or cases. Heavy as hell to start, and that's before you put in all your tools. I can carry my 18 volt reciprocating saw in mine.

My point is that I wouldn't push an apprentice into buying one until they find that there aren't any other more affordable alternatives. It's an expensive bag.


----------



## bduerler

smith said:


> Actually the Veto LC (shown in photo's) is only $119.
> Frasbee ... do you _really_ own a Veto ? That's not what someone would say if they used one on a daily basis. Post a pic if it's not too much trouble.
> For anyone who is curious about these bags - you have to own one to appreciate the difference. Just like their slogan says 'Tool bags that work' they really do.
> ( btw - I've only used their ProPac series bags - http://www.vetopropac.com/products/section.asp?catId=263 )


Yes he does own a veto pro pac it is posted here click this link http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index30/

post number 584

dam new guy why dont you at least look at other threads before you start throwing **** around


----------



## Frasbee

bduerler said:


> Yes he does own a veto pro pac it is posted here click this link http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index30/
> 
> post number 584
> 
> dam noob why dont you at least look at other threads before you start throwing **** around


Haha, I was _just_ looking through that thread to see if I had posted pictures of that bag. In any case, go easy on him, I wouldn't expect him to browse all these threads on his own to find a picture I posted almost a year ago.

I really do miss that Wera beater, though. I'm pretty pissed about losing that one. The knipex linemans I could care less about. That'll be my next purchase if I ever get back on a commercial job. Residential work so far hasn't required the use of such a beefy (and conductive) screwdriver.


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> Haha, I was _just_ looking through that thread to see if I had posted pictures of that bag. In any case, go easy on him, I wouldn't expect him to browse all these threads on his own to find a picture I posted almost a year ago.
> 
> I really do miss that Wera beater, though. I'm pretty pissed about losing that one. The knipex linemans I could care less about. That'll be my next purchase if I ever get back on a commercial job. Residential work so far hasn't required the use of such a beefy (and conductive) screwdriver.


Go easy on him huh :laughing:

Dude I love that wera beater aka the destroyer of dam near anything I can get my hands on:laughing: It sucks they stole it from you but man I agree on it being conductive but on the same note if anyone is a big enough ****** to use that on an energized circuit they got what they deserved


----------



## HackWork

bduerler said:


> Yes he does own a veto pro pac it is posted here click this link http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index30/
> 
> post number 584
> 
> dam new guy why dont you at least look at other threads before you start throwing **** around


This guy just registered and has been stirring **** all day.

If I didn't know any better, I would think he was me


----------



## bduerler

HackWork said:


> This guy just registered and has been stirring **** all day.
> 
> If I didn't know any better, I would think he was me


I just registered or smith???


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> I just registered or smith???


The smith dude


----------



## HackWork

bduerler said:


> I just registered or smith???


You registered in Oct of 09 :blink:

I was talking about smith who registered yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler

HackWork said:


> You registered in Oct of 09 :blink:
> 
> I was talking about smith who registered yesterday :thumbsup:


 well i know when i registered i guess it was just the way the statement was worded that threw me off my apologies mr. HackWork


----------



## HackWork

bduerler said:


> well i know when i registered i guess it was just the way the statement was worded that threw me off my apologies mr. HackWork


I was agreeing with you and adding to what you said about smith.



I'm hard to read sometimes, but once you get to know me, you'll really hate me


----------



## bduerler

HackWork said:


> I was agreeing with you and adding to what you said about smith.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hard to read sometimes, but once you get to know me, you'll really hate me


 IDK it is hard for me to hate someone:laughing: and thanks for agreeing that smith dude is really starting to annoy me


----------



## AM 1979 SD

Well at least I haven't started to annoy anyone / everyone with my barrage of questions.


----------



## bduerler

AM 1979 SD said:


> Well at least I haven't started to annoy anyone / everyone with my barrage of questions.


NAh your cool with me :thumbup: Oh and I like your selection of tools that is a great set for someone just starting out. Just remember that the longer your in the field you are going to want to switch to brands of higher quality. There is nothing wrong with craftsman, but there is better stuff out there such as knipex, ideal, whia, wera, pb swiss, channellock, lennox, fluke, snap on, and the list goes on and on but long story short your doing great and i wish you the best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## AM 1979 SD

Thank you! Getting ready to call it a day and get an early start. Reporting for day 1 at the job site @ 6:30 AM. Translation. Out of bed @ 4AM and out the door by 5


----------



## mikeh32

AM 1979 SD said:


> Thank you! Getting ready to call it a day and get an early start. Reporting for day 1 at the job site @ 6:30 AM. Translation. Out of bed @ 4AM and out the door by 5


dont forget the donuts!


----------



## stryker21

Put your name on your tools even though that doesn't help sometimes. My 16' fatmax walked away after 1 month.


----------



## mikeh32

stryker21 said:


> Put your name on your tools even though that doesn't help sometimes. My 16' fatmax walked away after 1 month.


I was told not to. that way if you are some where you shouldnt be, or you cause a problem and leave a tool. it wont come back to you....

LOL, and this was from an aircraft mechanic


----------



## Jlarson

mikeh32 said:


> I was told not to. that way if you are some where you shouldnt be, or you cause a problem and leave a tool. it wont come back to you....
> 
> LOL, and this was from an aircraft mechanic


Could be good advice. None of my hand tools have my name on them, I have too much crap to go through and write or engrave my name on it all.


----------



## Frasbee

I've always written my name on my stuff.

Even my pencils and markers.

But I'm a goody two shoes, I'm almost never where I shouldn't be.


----------



## stryker21

mikeh32 said:


> I was told not to. that way if you are some where you shouldnt be


At the site I'm currently working, We have to get permits everyday and If we use tools or do a procedure not on the paperwork we can get a work stoppage. Working in an area that wasn't approved will get you sent home for 3 days. These refineries don't mess around when it comes to safety.


----------



## Jlarson

Good luck on your first day:thumbsup: Your set up looks like it will get you off to a good start. I remember when all my tools looked all bright and clean like that, now the look like they have been to heck and back.


----------



## Jlarson

I see at least 2 things you could loose to save a little weight. The 3/16th nut driver, mine hangs out in the truck and almost never gets used. And the metric allen keys, also never really get any use and just sit in the truck. You probably won't need them as an apprentice. Also loose that thin tape, cause it sucks, I only allow 3M phase tape on our stuff. Not hating just suggesting.


----------



## smith

Frasbee
This monster is what you based your opinion on ?!
I can see why you don't think Veto's are a great bag.
Every manufacturer makes some things that don't quite make sense.








That's why I recommended the LC Pro Pac. It's light, easy to carry, with just the right amount of 'hand tool' space. I can see now why you would have buyers remorse - but I can't for the life of me understand why you think any journey man or other average sized human would even consider the XXL-F 'duffel bag'. So what if the LC is just over a 100 bucks, why shouldn't anyone deserve one - he just going to blow his money on other stuff that he wished he didn't buy ( like we all did ) as /until he learns about quality. Why should he suffer in the mean time? Does he have to go through some trial by fire before you think he 'deserves' one? For crying out loud it's a measly $120 and one of his most important purchases. 
--------------------- 

bduerler


> Yes he does own a veto pro pac it is posted here click this link Tool Bag Photo's
> 
> post number 584
> 
> dam new guy why dont you at least look at other threads before you start throwing **** around


Well thank you Suzy Hall Monitor, but he already answered the question. 
And why in the ---- would anyone bother to search through any of this unimportant drivel ?
What's even sadder is that you did - just to find some picture so you could post. 
' Well ! I guess we showed him! - there was a picture' (wtf). What a bunch of hillbilly's. When your done smoking each others johnsons get a life. You guys are stale. 

Tell you what girls ... if you don't like my posts you can form a little sewing circle and boycott them - i.e. ignore them. I know that would work for me. 
Christ, I have to fire 'carneys' like you at least once a week. Can't I get a little peace and quite on the net. 
-------------------- 

HackWork


> This guy just registered and has been stirring **** all day. If I didn't know any better, I would think he was me


 Still sniveling and stinging from my last post I see. Fits your effete, passive aggressive style. 

Hey maybe you guys could all go camping together. :thumbsup: (that's his middle finger btw )


----------



## HackWork

smith said:


> Frasbee
> This monster is what you based your opinion on ?!
> I can see why you don't think Veto's are a great bag.
> Every manufacturer makes some things that don't quite make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I recommended the LC Pro Pac. It's light, easy to carry, with just the right amount of 'hand tool' space. I can see now why you would have buyers remorse - but I can't for the life of me understand why you think any journey man or other average sized human would even consider the XXL-F 'duffel bag'. So what if the LC is just over a 100 bucks, why shouldn't anyone deserve one - he just going to blow his money on other stuff that he wished he didn't buy ( like we all did ) as /until he learns about quality. Why should he suffer in the mean time? Does he have to go through some trial by fire before you think he 'deserves' one? For crying out loud it's a measly $120 and one of his most important purchases.
> ---------------------
> 
> bduerler Well thank you Suzy Hall Monitor, but he already answered the question.
> And why in the ---- would anyone bother to search through any of this unimportant drivel ?
> What's even sadder is that you did - just to find some picture so you could post.
> ' Well ! I guess we showed him! - there was a picture' (wtf). What a bunch of hillbilly's. When your done smoking each others johnsons get a life. You guys are stale.
> 
> Tell you what girls ... if you don't like my posts you can form a little sewing circle and boycott them - i.e. ignore them. I know that would work for me.
> Christ, I have to fire 'carneys' like you at least once a week. Can't I get a little peace and quite on the net.
> --------------------
> 
> HackWork Still sniveling and stinging from my last post I see. Fits your effete, passive aggressive style.
> 
> Hey maybe you guys could all go camping together. :thumbsup: (that's his middle finger btw )


:sleep1:


----------



## Frasbee

smith said:


> Frasbee
> This monster is what you based your opinion on ?!
> *I can see why you don't think Veto's are a great bag.*
> Every manufacturer makes some things that don't quite make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I recommended the LC Pro Pac. It's light, easy to carry, with just the right amount of 'hand tool' space. * I can see now why you would have buyers remorse* - but I can't for the life of me understand why *you think any journey man or other average sized human would even consider the XXL-F 'duffel bag'*. So what if the LC is just over a 100 bucks, *why shouldn't anyone deserve one* - he just going to blow his money on other stuff that he wished he didn't buy ( like we all did ) as /until he learns about quality. *Why should he suffer in the mean time?* Does he have to go through some trial by fire *before you think he 'deserves' one?* For crying out loud it's a measly $120 and one of his most important purchases


I recognize instigative speech when I see it. Don't twist what I said, if for some reason you misinterpreted my posts, the wonderful thing about a forum is that it's still there after its been said.


----------



## circuit-machine

kobalt is garbage bro. klein is nice, but you can get some comperable lenox, greenlee, and ideal stuff for a couple bucks less.


----------



## circuit-machine

ya. you are starting out with a nice set.


----------



## bduerler

smith said:


> Frasbee
> This monster is what you based your opinion on ?!
> I can see why you don't think Veto's are a great bag.
> Every manufacturer makes some things that don't quite make sense.
> 
> 
> bduerler Well thank you Suzy Hall Monitor, but he already answered the question.
> And why in the ---- would anyone bother to search through any of this unimportant drivel ?
> What's even sadder is that you did - just to find some picture so you could post.
> ' Well ! I guess we showed him! - there was a picture' (wtf). What a bunch of hillbilly's. When your done smoking each others johnsons get a life. You guys are stale.
> 
> Tell you what girls ... if you don't like my posts you can form a little sewing circle and boycott them - i.e. ignore them. I know that would work for me.
> Christ, I have to fire 'carneys' like you at least once a week. Can't I get a little peace and quite on the net.
> --------------------
> 
> HackWork Still sniveling and stinging from my last post I see. Fits your effete, passive aggressive style.
> 
> Hey maybe you guys could all go camping together. :thumbsup: (that's his middle finger btw )


hey you know what mother****er go **** yourself you half brained dimm witted stupid ****ing moron come see me and i will give the ****ing ass kicking of a lifetime


----------



## bduerler

smith said:


> Frasbee
> This monster is what you based your opinion on ?!
> I can see why you don't think Veto's are a great bag.
> Every manufacturer makes some things that don't quite make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I recommended the LC Pro Pac. It's light, easy to carry, with just the right amount of 'hand tool' space. I can see now why you would have buyers remorse - but I can't for the life of me understand why you think any journey man or other average sized human would even consider the XXL-F 'duffel bag'. So what if the LC is just over a 100 bucks, why shouldn't anyone deserve one - he just going to blow his money on other stuff that he wished he didn't buy ( like we all did ) as /until he learns about quality. Why should he suffer in the mean time? Does he have to go through some trial by fire before you think he 'deserves' one? For crying out loud it's a measly $120 and one of his most important purchases.
> ---------------------
> 
> bduerler Well thank you Suzy Hall Monitor, but he already answered the question.
> And why in the ---- would anyone bother to search through any of this unimportant drivel ?
> What's even sadder is that you did - just to find some picture so you could post.
> ' Well ! I guess we showed him! - there was a picture' (wtf). What a bunch of hillbilly's. When your done smoking each others johnsons get a life. You guys are stale.
> 
> Tell you what girls ... if you don't like my posts you can form a little sewing circle and boycott them - i.e. ignore them. I know that would work for me.
> Christ, I have to fire 'carneys' like you at least once a week. Can't I get a little peace and quite on the net.
> --------------------
> 
> HackWork Still sniveling and stinging from my last post I see. Fits your effete, passive aggressive style.
> 
> Hey maybe you guys could all go camping together. :thumbsup: (that's his middle finger btw )


only a goddamn ****ing queer from california


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> hey you know what mother****er go **** yourself you half brained dimm witted stupid ****ing moron come see me and i will give the ****ing ass kicking of a lifetime





bduerler said:


> only a goddamn ****ing queer from california


:thumbup::clap: Go bduerler


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> :thumbup::clap: Go bduerler


dude i have have had a long day i just got off of a ****ing 10 hour hunt for a ground fault on a fire panel in a 16 story building im not in the mood for bull**** oh smith if you come here to texas just remember castle law bitch


----------



## AM 1979 SD

Hey wait a min. I'm in California. Not native though


So today went well and I'm beat to show for it. Sure enough, out the door by 5am. Would you believe it took 45 mins to get to the jobsite from the exit ramp which spanned only about 5 miles? Traffic was that bad. At 5:30 AM. Then a 2 hour orientation. I've never had to piss so bad. Then my 5th drug test in a week. Then a 2 hour trip to get a parking pass and back. Never touched a tool until 10:30. Once I did though, we must have run a few hundred feet of 3" pipe and the strut / straps to support it. Cut some strut. Cut some pipe. Was shown how to cut some flex but never did it. We only cut 1 piece. 

Things on the shopping list

1) 2x Channel Lock #460 or 480

2) Dewalt 18V impact driver

3) 9/16 nut driver


----------



## bduerler

AM 1979 SD said:


> Hey wait a min. I'm in California. Not native though
> 
> 
> So today went well and I'm beat to show for it. Sure enough, out the door by 5am. Would you believe it took 45 mins to get to the jobsite from the exit ramp which spanned only about 5 miles? Traffic was that bad. At 5:30 AM. Then a 2 hour orientation. Then a 2 hour trip to get a parking pass and back. Never touched a tool until 10:30. Once I did though, we must have run a few hundred feet of 3" pipe and the strut / straps to support it.
> 
> Things on the shopping list
> 
> 1) 2x Channel Lock #460 or 480
> 
> 2) Dewalt 18V impact driver
> 
> 3) 9/16 nut driver


that comment was only meant toward one guy from California and that was smith. nothing against you or rudeboy or anyone else just that f'n guy


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> dude i have have had a long day i just got off of a ****ing 10 hour hunt for a ground fault on a fire panel in a 16 story building im not in the mood for bull**** oh smith if you come here to texas just remember castle law bitch


Dude ground faults suck. 

Castle law lets you shoot stupid people now?:jester: I am so moving to Tx.


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> Dude ground faults suck.
> 
> Castle law lets you shoot stupid people now?:jester: I am so moving to Tx.


yes sir in texas if you feel like you are threatened at your house, your place of business, or your vehicle you by law have the right to shoot them dead. also you at all time can have a gun in your vehicle with or without a concealed carry license. And if you do have a concealed carry the sky is the limit on where you can carry in texas


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> Dude ground faults suck.


yea and the dang ground fault was on the 14th floor


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> yes sir in texas if you feel like you are threatened at your house, your place of business, or your vehicle you by law have the right to shoot them dead. also you at all time can have a gun in your vehicle with or without a concealed carry license. And if you do have a concealed carry the sky is the limit on where you can carry in texas


We are headed that way, we just got to the no CCW permit required stage. No castle doctrine yet though


----------



## atoms4251

nice set, i too am an apprentice but i have been in it for about 7 months now, when i started i had no money for tools so my dad bought me home depots starter kit with commercial electric tools. it was decent but as i would need tools or they would break i just replaced with kleins. now i carry a Husky bag and a klein toolbelt and keep a small craftsman bag with all my sockets and wrenches in my truck if i need it that day. but at my company, it seems almost everyone uses kleins for general tools, a stanley fatmax 25' or 30' tapemeasure, and channellock tools. rarely do i see guys have greenlee tools. i think i only own one and that would be a awl.


----------



## HackWork

smith was banned. I would love to know who he was.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

lol they banned him when I reported his posts? :whistling2:


----------



## bduerler

HackWork said:


> smith was banned. I would love to know who he was.


yea me to


AM 1979 SD said:


> lol they banned him when I reported his posts? :whistling2:


way to work:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler

lol a lot of my stuff got deleted to. im sorry speedy i let that troll get the better of me


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> lol a lot of my stuff got deleted to. im sorry speedy i let that troll get the better of me


Aw, my spork comment got deleted :laughing::laughing:. I reported the posts that night and apologized for feeding the troll at the same time.


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> Aw, my spork comment got deleted :laughing::laughing:. I reported the posts that night and apologized for feeding the troll at the same time.


i liked the spork and nerf ball comment:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey

AM 1979 SD said:


> lol they banned him when I reported his posts? :whistling2:


You were not the only one.


----------



## Speedy Petey

bduerler said:


> lol a lot of my stuff got deleted to. im sorry speedy i let that troll get the better of me


I am not really going to apologize for this, but just know that we will move/delete any and all posts related to a situation like this. It is the only way to clean up a thread by not leaving anything that might get it going in a bad direction again. If it is bad enough we will just more the whole thread to the trash.


----------



## Jlarson

Speedy Petey said:


> I am not really going to apologize for this, but just know that we will move/delete any and all posts related to a situation like this. It is the only way to clean up a thread by not leaving anything that might get it going in a bad direction again. If it is bad enough we will just more the whole thread to the trash.


:thumbup: I did that too when I was an admin on a forum, no need to apologize to me.


----------



## Bob Badger

Speedy Petey said:


> It is the only way to clean up a thread by not leaving anything that might get it going in a bad direction again.


It sucks but it is the only way. You could spend hours trying to delete only the bad and leave the good but they are often so mixed together so the only option is to boot it all.


----------



## bduerler

Speedy Petey said:


> I am not really going to apologize for this, but just know that we will move/delete any and all posts related to a situation like this. It is the only way to clean up a thread by not leaving anything that might get it going in a bad direction again. If it is bad enough we will just more the whole thread to the trash.


i understand. do what you have to do


----------

